# Stihl chaps washing instructions



## Ashful (Jul 7, 2012)

Picked up some Stihl chaps, and the warnings on the box make a big deal about "follow the manufacturer's WASHING INSTRUCTIONS carefully."  I checked everywhere on the box, the garment, and even Stihl's website, and can't find these washing instructions anywhere.  Anyone know the procedure?

Thanks!


----------



## fox9988 (Jul 7, 2012)

_Just sneak them in with your wife's delicates  Be sure to put them back on before she starts to chew your a$$.....oh wait they're a$$less chaps_


----------



## DMZX (Jul 9, 2012)

I do not think the manufacturer would recommend this, but I used to take them to a car wash and use the high pressure hose on them as they hung from the floor mat rack.


----------



## bluedogz (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/how_8179572_wash-stihl-chaps.html

That said, the cut-resistant mojo in the chaps is likely Kevlar or similar.  As a cop, I used to treat my Kevlar vest with Febreze whenever it became unbearable.

What exactly did you do to your chaps that they need laundering?


----------



## Ashful (Jul 9, 2012)

bluedogz said:


> What exactly did you do to your chaps that they need laundering?


 
Guy at the store said that their effectiveness is dependent on them being properly washed and dried PRIOR to first use.  Note on outside of the box implies the same, but then includes no proper washing instructions.  They actually told me a lot of people don't bother with washing them first, but that's what the manufacturer recommends, so it's what they recommend.

I think the instructions are actually on one of the labels sewn into the garment, but the stitching covers the text.  All I can see is the bottom half of the words "TUMBLE DRY".


----------



## bluedogz (Jul 9, 2012)

Joful said:


> I think the instructions are actually on one of the labels sewn into the garment, but the stitching covers the text. All I can see is the bottom half of the words "TUMBLE DRY".


 
As long as they haven't stitched up the words, "DO NOT..."


----------



## Realstone (Jul 10, 2012)

bluedogz said:


> As long as they haven't stitched up the words, "DO NOT..."


As ironic and funny as that sounds, my money is on 'DO NOT'

I just got a pair of chaps from Labonville.  The instructions on the label read: " hand wash, _line dry_, do not iron, do not dry clean."


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jul 10, 2012)

I have never washed mine yet, and I notice the inside looks like new.  I figure some day I will reverse them and wear them the other way.  I do not see any real reason to have clean chaps, I am not wearing them out to dinner.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 10, 2012)

golfandwoodnut said:


> I do not see any real reason to have clean chaps, I am not wearing them out to dinner.


 
Agreed.  In this case, it has nothing to do with clean.  The seller said they must be washed to fluff up the internal batting, and provide the intended protection.  Gonna have to call Stihl on this.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 11, 2012)

I took a USFS chainsaw course last fall and the instructions were not the wash the chaps. They did recommend a citrus based spot cleaner for cleaning oil spots but that was about it.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 12, 2012)

Whether to wash chaps depends on the material used by the manufacturer in that particular model. Many chaps say not to wash them. On the other hand, I've had Elvex chaps for which the instructions encouraged washing. It improved the "fluff" inside the shell. Bottom line = follow the instructions.


----------



## stee6043 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've never once thought to wash my chaps.  With all the miles I have on mine it almost makes me look like I know what I'm doing when I have them on...ha.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 13, 2012)

The verdict is in:  Stihl specifies WASHING your chaps before first use, and regularly thereafter, to provide the best protection.  I'll try to remember to post the full washing instructions (in case anyone else needs these in the future) tonight.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 13, 2012)

My Husqvarna chaps recommend Hand washing and air drying. No Hot water. No Hot air (dryer). 

I dont recall them needing to be washed. But after reading this thread, I checked them, and washed yesterday.

They still look rather dirty. But as Stee6043 said above, it makes you look like you are a pro and know what your doing. But most importantly, is, it shows that you wear your PPE when needed. Anytime I use the Saws, I wear my Chaps. Its a good judgment call.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 15, 2012)

From Stihl, wash before use:





(click for full sized)

Don't think I'll be washing 'em weekly, though.


----------

